# Where do you find......



## ArcticStalker (Jun 2, 2005)

The Plate says:

Manufactured by: Rockwood, Inc.
Model: RW2210
Date of Manufacture: 6/76
GVWR: 5,700 lbs

I am trying to find an owner's manual or any other information on the TT or its manufacture. I keep getting kicked over to Forest River, but they didn't start putting out TT until 96.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 2, 2005)

Where do you find......

Have you talked to anyone at Forest River?  I know they did not make your trailer, but someone there should be able to help.  Knowing Forest River as I do, good luck.  The girls answering the phones probably were not even born in '76.  Your are right, Forest River only came in existence in 1996.  You will have to get to someone who has been around.  Good Luck


----------



## ArcticStalker (Jun 3, 2005)

Where do you find......

The 'sourdough' is what I was hoping to find here.

No, I have not spoken with Forest River, I felt it would be a waste of my time, but I might reconsider.


----------



## ArcticStalker (Jun 6, 2005)

Where do you find......

So I am assuming that no one has heard of Rockwood, Inc. or the Rockwood TT (not made by Forest River)?


----------



## Strelnik (Dec 1, 2016)

I am in the exact same boat. I have a Rockwood Class C motor home built on a 1979 Chevy G30 one ton box truck chassis. I am a mechanic and have lots of experience with gas engines etc., but none with the gizmos like the shower, stove, mini furnace and water heater, etc.
My Rockwood VIN is: M92102177.   I can't find any codes that explain what the VIN means.  Anyone got ideas or help?

I will send a note to Forest River too.

Thanks!


----------



## Strelnik (Dec 1, 2016)

Strelnik said:


> I am in the exact same boat. I have a Rockwood Class C motor home built on a 1979 Chevy G30 one ton box truck chassis. I am a mechanic and have lots of experience with gas engines etc., but none with the gizmos like the shower, stove, mini furnace and water heater, etc.
> My Rockwood VIN is: M92102177.   I can't find any codes that explain what the VIN means.  Anyone got ideas or help?
> 
> I will send a note to Forest River too.
> ...


I have just attempted to contact Forest River and gotten the computer runaround. They send you through a list of forced choices that basically takes them out of any responsibility to answer a hard question.

Since this is a Berkshire Hathaway company, maybe I'll send Warren Buffett a tweet.


----------

